
The Cloud Resume Challenge - forrestbrazeal
https://cloudresumechallenge.dev/
======
rodiger
Your personal portfolio/blog site is really well done, but this feels
unfinished. A cool idea, but should polish up the site before trying to get
some participation (e.g. why is there a search bar? And why is the top bar so
large and the same color as the background?)

